# Superchips Cortex 2950 Programmer



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Just wanted to know opinions about the Superchips Cortex 2950 Programmer. Also, has anyone been able to use the Data Logging to log like Engine RPMs, Intake Air Temp, or Long Term Fuel Trim 1 & 2?


----------

